# My Kindle Fire HD Video Review



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Now that I've had my Fire HD for a little more than a week, I decided to create a video review (using my iPad - please forgive me). If you'd like to check it out, here's a link to my blog where you can find it: http://michaelcavacini.wordpress.com/2012/09/23/video-review-amazon-kindle-fire-hd/.

Please feel free to let me know your thoughts on the review as well as the device.

Thanks!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Good review!  I like to see things demonstrated hands-on.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. The hardest part was uploading it to YouTube; it took several hours over a high-speed wi-fi connection, which, to me, is crazy.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice job! The only things I would have like to see, is the  Kindle Fire HD in portrait when demonstrating books and a demo of the different font/text sizes, otherwise you seem to have covered  everything. Best wishes! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Meka said:


> Very nice job! The only things I would have like to see, is the Kindle Fire HD in portrait when demonstrating books and a demo of the different font/text sizes, otherwise you seem to have covered everything. Best wishes!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hi Meka,

Thanks for the feedback. I recorded the video a few times trying to get it just right, and the first time it was more than 20 minutes. To keep it under 10, I cut out certain things (like an extensive demonstration of the e-reader features). But I'll keep that in mind for the future.

Now, I can't wait to get the Kindle Paperwhite.  Reading on the Fire HD isn't ideal, especially outdoors. Only a few more weeks.


----------



## Techn0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice review M.C. James!  I agree with your comment regarding the speakers, they pretty powerful.  Even better than my old laptop's speakers.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Techn0 said:


> Nice review M.C. James! I agree with your comment regarding the speakers, they pretty powerful. Even better than my old laptop's speakers.


Other than the HD display, the speakers are probably my favorite physical improvement. They sound better than my iPad and MacBook Pro, that's for sure.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Probably the best video review I've seen to date.  Thank you. - Gene


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Probably the best video review I've seen to date. Thank you. - Gene


Wow! Thanks for your kind words Gene. I love video reviews, so I'm glad my first was up to snuff.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice review.  Very nice, indeed.  Like someone said up above - It's nice to see things demonstrated by hand.

On the subject of hand...  When I saw the frame on the "Whispersync for Voice" video below your review...  I had to do a double-take, cause I thought that someone was holding a Kindle Fire one-handed like that.  I actually clicked to see that video first out of sheer curiosity, thinking that it was you holding the Fire.  "Holy crap, dude's got MASSIVE hands!" was running through my head.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Hadou said:


> Very nice review. Very nice, indeed. Like someone said up above - It's nice to see things demonstrated by hand.
> 
> On the subject of hand... When I saw the frame on the "Whispersync for Voice" video below your review... I had to do a double-take, cause I thought that someone was holding a Kindle Fire one-handed like that. I actually clicked to see that video first out of sheer curiosity, thinking that it was you holding the Fire. "Holy crap, dude's got MASSIVE hands!" was running through my head.


Ha! That's not me in the "Whispersync for Voice" video. Although, I'm sure working for Amazon or Audible would be pretty sweet.

And thanks for checking out my video.


----------

